# Gulp Baits



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Heard good things about the Gulp baits on the radio. The wife purchased some solid red and new penny Gulps. We used them with much success. This last Thursday thru Sunday the ladies on the boat fished on and off with the Gulps with success. Sunday, tired of the nibbles using the Gulps so I switched to my favorite TTK and was catching 2-3 Trout to their one. I also noticed this last week fishing with the wife, she was catching using the Gulp, but it did not out fish the standard plastics that I was using. The smaller fish will nibble them on the retrieves until they are unusable. My wife agrees that we do just as well with conventional plastics vs the Gulps. They are also $$$$ to have the tails bitten-off in a couple of cast.

What say you?


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

I would have to agree on $$ to have tails bitten off .. however I do keep 2 packs in my tackle cuz there are days when I cant buy a bite with anyhting else .. these stink baits can muster a hit for same reason when nothing else will... Worth having a couple packs for emergencies I think>>>>>>>>> -Adam


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

You have a good point. I will keep a bag in the boat and whip them out on a slow day and see if there is a difference. Here recently I have been rigging them for people who do not normally fish with lures. They are a good training tool for beginners.


----------



## gibbsb (Oct 24, 2004)

*Gulp baits*

Used them for the first time yesterday at POC. The mullet Gulps were getting hit by little stuff until there wasn't much left, but even then they were getting bit. Caught a few small trout. The Peeler crab Gulp was a different story. Caught a number of keeper reds and the crabs didn't seem to attract the little stuff. If yesterday is any indication, I will keep them on the boat from now on!

Capt Barry


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

I am glade no one cut u off for 3 days as I know this drives u crazy. any fish was a keeper or was it like my last trip 20 fish and one keeper trout . I know you have a camera can we see some pics. thank you for saving me some money. if you want gulp action just put some shrimp on the hook and it will stop you from hang ups also.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*I agree*



johnd said:


> Heard good things about the Gulp baits on the radio. The wife purchased some solid red and new penny Gulps. We used them with much success. This last Thursday thru Sunday the ladies on the boat fished on and off with the Gulps with success. Sunday, tired of the nibbles using the Gulps so I switched to my favorite TTK and was catching 2-3 Trout to their one. I also noticed this last week fishing with the wife, she was catching using the Gulp, but it did not out fish the standard plastics that I was using. The smaller fish will nibble them on the retrieves until they are unusable. My wife agrees that we do just as well with conventional plastics vs the Gulps. They are also $$$$ to have the tails bitten-off in a couple of cast.
> 
> What say you?


 I won't buy them again, especially the shrimp. I don't see enough action in the lure. I am a norton eel guy(small), TRK, or flats minnow. I will put my lures in the gulp bag....

My favorite plastic is baffic magic norton sand eel jr. Friend showed me those, and have caught lots of trout on em. Use a 5/8 jig head too....Just thought youd get a kick out of that john.
TTYl


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

i've been thru 3 bags and haven't caught a keeper fish yet. i'm done with them.

michelle


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Dang GetEmGot, your knocking them out before you hookem.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Caught 7 nice flounder on nuclear chicken shrimp last week when the live bait was slow. Have caught plenty of trout at night on white and glow gulp. Fishing with them on bottom is tough as the piggies and trash fish love them too. If they are taking in the gulp like crazy, the fish will generally be hitting plastics as well. Sand trout cannot resist them, and that is good and bad for some.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I use them all the time, especially for redfishing. I throw them into a pothole and let'em sit enough happens I will give it a good rattle then let it sit again. I don't even buy live bait anymore just use the gulps if I am targeting redfish. Sunday I caught 13 Reds on the same Gulp shrimp, if you look at the reports South Bay 11/19 all those reds came on Gulps. I have yet to have piggies or anything eat them down to nothing. Now the crab the piggies will peck it down to a round disc lol


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I was a major skeptic, but I was on this trip with Wading fool and I will not throw live bait again for a long time either. Too much hassle. I caught 12 straight reds and one flounder on one gulp this last weekend. 2 of the reds were over 25 inches and you know how they mash em down. One of those same reds had the gulp about 3/4 of the way to his gullet. I still was able to fish it. I had them wound on a screwlock 1/8 once jighead. Convenient, slide off the Sand Eel Jr or Bull Minnow, and slide on the gulp. I am a beliver!



wading_fool said:


> I use them all the time, especially for redfishing. I throw them into a pothole and let'em sit enough happens I will give it a good rattle then let it sit again. I don't even buy live bait anymore just use the gulps if I am targeting redfish. Sunday I caught 13 Reds on the same Gulp shrimp, if you look at the reports South Bay 11/19 all those reds came on Gulps. I have yet to have piggies or anything eat them down to nothing. Now the crab the piggies will peck it down to a round disc lol


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Eww*

And dont leave one of those bad boys on a jig head overnight, its like a petrified lure! Besides that, they smell like an old unwashed pare of undies!Sick


----------



## SpanishFly33 (May 30, 2006)

Do you guys put them back in the bag after using them? I think on the bag it says not to put them back in after use but not sure if that really makes a difference.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I throw them away after I have used them, most of the time after I get done fishing one they are not in any kind of shape to keep anyway. I very seldom buy live bait anymore, the only way I do is if I am fishing a bunch of people that do not cast very well. All I can tell you is that they work very well in the Rockport area tossing them into Potholes. 

Sidenote: Don't get the juice on any clothes or boat fabric


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

My first and only experience with them was pretty impressive. Capt. Lowtide and I were fishing together sightcasting to redfish weekend before last. I started out with my normal soft plastic that i like to use for that purpose. The water was gin clear and I had reds run up to the lure and then refuse it or else some even just ignored it or spooked. I caught one here and one there but probably only 1 in 3 or 1 in 4 were eating it. He made mention something along the lines of wishing he had some Gulps or something like that. I remembered i bought a bag of the shrimp awhile back but hadn't ever used them. I dug the bag out and it was a night and day difference. The reds would hunt it down like a pointer after a quail. All you had to do was get it close and they would start hunting down the smell. We caught a bunch on Gulps using up the whole bag. Definitly made a big difference. The action is non-existant but the smell makes up for it. I was made a believer.

I did notice piggies getting after it. I think they are probably better suited to sight fishing in that regard. When you are just covering water I could see the piggies tearing them up but when sight fishing it isn't really a problem.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

They stink, but thats a good thing.  I used them last week at GYB on my flounder rig 
(red jighead w/live mullet and kahle hook above with gulp shrimp new pennie). Caught the flounder on the gulp, but the were smaller than the ones on live mullet. But they still ate well. I will keep a package in the box for day like that, or when I can't or don't want to buy live shrimp.
Yakfishin


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

I have every color/style of gulps on the market. Let me just say that I have caught many fish on gulp and will continue to use them. Yes, reds love them. If I need to take a gulp off my hook I do not put it back in the package. I keep small plastic containers and put my used gulps in those so they remain fresh and maintain their scent.


----------



## Slingshot (Aug 23, 2005)

Gulps work for some people.


----------



## Blackie7319 (Oct 16, 2006)

I too have been through the sad learning curve of the highly touted gulp baits. You will get more bites but more than likely catch fewer keeper fish than if you didn't use them at all. I only take em' when there are youngsters on the boat.

Dead shrimp will get you the same result.

Blackie


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

First experience was late this summer in Mansfield. Better quality fish were caught on the Gulps and more bites during the tough parts of the day when compared to regular tails. When the fish are on - I don't think it matters as much but definitely seen the difference when the bite gets tough.


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

More Gulp Success....I caught a few flounder today on a 4" pumpkin mullet Gulp. No big deal right? The rod was in the rod holder on my kayak casted out just sitting on the bottom, while I fished with my other rod. I was not drifting, the kayak was pulled up onto a sand bar I was wading. I turn around and see I have a fish on. 17" flounder that absolutely inhaled the bait. Only thing left showing was the jig head.


----------



## Night Crawler (Nov 3, 2006)

I've used them for flounder fishing, mainly the 4in shrimp and jig it slow off the bottom(double rig it if your feelin saucy). I have used them trout fishing but I agree that regular softys work just as well. I know some guys that fish them under a popping cork in west bay and catch fish. All and all they work. But Im throwing plactices for a reason, the challenge. I'll stick with TTK's and such.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Night Crawler said:


> I've used them for flounder fishing, mainly the 4in shrimp and jig it slow off the bottom(double rig it if your feelin saucy). I have used them trout fishing but I agree that regular softys work just as well. I know some guys that fish them under a popping cork in west bay and catch fish. All and all they work. But Im throwing plactices for a reason, the challenge. I'll stick with TTK's and such.


They are much cheaper too. After catching a few limits, using gulps recently, I was getting so bored with catching that I tied on some plastics just to become more challenged. Plastics yu have to focus more on the action, and not relying on the smell.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Gulp*

I was skeptical of them at first, but the first time I used them, I changed my mind...I've fished them under popping corks, ratlling corks, and on jigheads and had good success for specks reds, and flounder...Howver,I did find out everything hits them, inlcuding record class hardheads...Now that the water is cooler, I will be using them all winter......Capt. Wayne


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

I used them for the first time on tuesday, white shrimp .. I was at matty and sight casting at reds in 4 inches of water,( last in the evening) I could not buy a bite. I could get them to look at a gold spoon(1/8) but would not bite it . I then tip the spoon with the gulp. I would cast it just pass them ,, slow rolled it up to them and boom goes the bomb,, I landed the first one, about 26 and the next one I could not land. , gotta love the shallow water reds,,


----------

